#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-01-29
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<PabloRubianes> hola
<m4v> hola!
 * m4v está ocupado pero puede leer backlog
<m4v> pero IMO lo que afectó el UUDES fué que no todos nosotros nos pasamos de lista, seguramente no todos estaban enterados que se acercaba el UUD
<m4v> ah, se fué Sergio, no ví el mensaje de salida
<m4v> SergioMeneses: hola
<SergioMeneses> m4v, q mas hermano
<SergioMeneses> al fin han dicho algo de reunirnos?
<m4v> nose, siempre que nos ponemos deacuerdo en una fecha nadie viene :P
<m4v> recien estaba Pablo, pero te fuiste
<SergioMeneses> m4v, je! pues si...  si se me cayo el internet :S
<m4v> y ahora que volves, se fué Pablo :P
<SergioMeneses> ando q mato a mi isp
<SergioMeneses> m4v, toca mirar un horario mejor creo...
<m4v> pego lo que puse cuando no estabas (que igual Pablo no respondió)
<m4v> pero IMO lo que afectó el UUDES fué que no todos nosotros nos pasamos de lista, seguramente no todos estaban enterados que se acercaba el UUD
<m4v> y no dije más nada :p
<SergioMeneses> m4v, creo lo mismo
<SergioMeneses> aunq leogg deberia mandar un correo a la lista de lp diciendo de nuevo del cambio
<SergioMeneses> y luego borrarla
<m4v> yo hubiera cuestionado el cambio de lista (la de launchpad andaba) pero bueno, ya está
<m4v> tiene que borralar e indicar en algún lado en la pagina de launchpad donde está la lista que estamos usando
<SergioMeneses> m4v, eso mismo
<SergioMeneses> pero ubicar a leogg estos días ha estado dificil jejeje
<m4v> creo que todos estamos medios descolgados, yo tendría que estar estudiando
<m4v> pero estoy lleyendo el UUD inglés :P
<m4v> DiegoTC hizo un blog sobre el UUDES, pero ni lo ví en la lista
<SergioMeneses> m4v, si diego también anda alejado
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<m4v> hola!
<PabloRubianes> que tal?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> como vas hermano?
<m4v> iba a pegar el link del log, pero hay que esperar 30min para que ubuntulog lo actualice
<SergioMeneses> m4v, :s
<SergioMeneses> m4v, PabloRubianes podemos hablar un momento ?
<PabloRubianes> si
<m4v> y ya que estamos! aprovechá antes de que alguien pierda la conexión!
<SergioMeneses> m4v, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> golpe bajo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, m4v bueno q vamos a hacer? yo mande correo acerca del aplazamiento del uud en es
<m4v> bueno, como dije mientras Pablo no estaba, hay que arreglar el tema de la lista, nosotros estabamos organizando todo y resulta que ni la mitad se pasó de lista
<PabloRubianes> hacer de que?
<PabloRubianes> ya lo habiamos aplazado pero sin fecha
<PabloRubianes> si pero hay que usar la de ubuntu.com
<PabloRubianes> la nueva
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, creo lo mismo pero no todos andamos
<SergioMeneses> en esa :s
<PabloRubianes> hay que mandar un mensaje a la nueva y luego cerrarla
<PabloRubianes> a la vieja digo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso pienso
<PabloRubianes> igual como dije en la cadena de mails hay que hacer una reunion y ver que vamos a hacer de nuestras vidas :P
<SergioMeneses> pero no he visto a leogg ultimamente....
<SergioMeneses> el es el admin de esa lista
<PabloRubianes> algun tipo de organizacion tiene que haber
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si si se puede
<SergioMeneses> el problema es q día
<SergioMeneses> :s
<PabloRubianes> no puede ser que cada vez que hay un evento... primero que tiene ganas lo organiza
<PabloRubianes> asi estamos
<m4v> PabloRubianes: si, pero no somos muchos lo que tienen tiempo parece
<PabloRubianes> yo le mando un mail a leogg para cerrar la vieja en un primer momento
<m4v> somos nosotros 4 parece ser ahora
<SergioMeneses> y alucardini
<SergioMeneses> el chamo trabaja :D
<m4v> a alucardini ni lo ví, está?
<SergioMeneses> toca es volver a convocar a la gentew
<SergioMeneses> *gente
<SergioMeneses> aqui no
<SergioMeneses> jejeje pero el me dijo q participaba....
<m4v> PabloRubianes: que mande un mail, que lo cierre, y que se acuerde de poner la dirección de la nueva lista en algún lado en la pagina de launchpad
<m4v> así es visible a donde hay que ir
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> igual ese mail seria para el funcionamiento de classroom no?
<PabloRubianes> este grupo de ubuntu-es-locos tampoco funciona
<m4v> una vez hecho eso tendríamos que ver quienes pueden dar alguna charla
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, necesitamos reactivar el es-locos
<SergioMeneses> :S
<m4v> PabloRubianes: en qué sentido?
<m4v> PabloRubianes: somos pocos, que esperas? es inútil tener organizaciones si no hay gente con que llenarlas
<PabloRubianes> gente hay pero no participa aca
<m4v> en el maillist hablaban de un concilio, pero si somos nosotros 4 ni alcanza para llenar los puestos :P
<m4v> PabloRubianes: pero no podés forzar a que la gente participe tampoco
<PabloRubianes> m4v pero si cada evento se contectan como 70 personas
<PabloRubianes> no es que gente no haya
<PabloRubianes> es que no participa
<SergioMeneses> ambos poseen un poco de razón
<PabloRubianes> la gente participa cuando las cosas andan... en uruguay paso eso
<SergioMeneses> la idea sería vincular gente de los teams
<m4v> si bueno, pero que haya gente no significa que quieran participar
<SergioMeneses> bueno pero al menos organizarnos nosotros
<SergioMeneses> eso si me parece q deberiamos tomarlo en cuenta
<m4v> no no me pongo a hacer de instructor porque no puedo, solo estoy acá en irc porque es lo que me puedo dar el lujo de ahcer
<SergioMeneses> m4v, si es comprensible....
<SergioMeneses> pero el ayudar puede ser cualquier cosa... desde difusión hasta una charla
<SergioMeneses> a mi entender
<m4v> yo calculo que hoy encima con las vacaciones, capaz que no están todos..
<SergioMeneses> ...a mi me llamo la atención lo del plan maestro
<PabloRubianes> porque no podes ser instructor m4v?
<PabloRubianes> aca de IRC nos das clases a todos
<PabloRubianes> cual era la URL del plan maestro?
<m4v> creo que igual lo que salió mal fué el tema del maillist combinado con que no estan todos activos por X cause.
<PabloRubianes> es un mes compliciado para estos lados
<m4v> PabloRubianes: una clase de qué? de IRC? tengo que armarlo y no tengo ganas o el tiempo.
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocosHispanos/PlanMaestro
<SergioMeneses> m4v, jejeje el pueblo te aclama
<m4v> yo realmente no ando con tiempo para dar charlas, ahora estoy preocupado porque aún no me puse a estudiar lo que tendría que haber estudiado
<SergioMeneses> m4v, o.0
<SergioMeneses> pues ahora ando en un "problemita"  y es q soy el organizador general del flisol en mi ciudad.... y eso si q es arto camello :S pero bueno hay vamos :D
<m4v> tengo parcial la semana que viene, seguramente los que estén con universidad puede estar en la misma
<SergioMeneses> si m4v  pero si se hacen las cosas con organizacion... no se deben presentar esta clase de problemas
<SergioMeneses> yo estudio y trabajo tambien
<PabloRubianes> igual yo
<SergioMeneses> pero en los ratos libres adelanto presentaciones y eso
<SergioMeneses> ...y no soy mal estudiante jejejeje
<PabloRubianes> pero me parece que todo muy lindo con el Plan maestro pero no hicimos nada de eso
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jeje yo era la primera vez q lo veia
<PabloRubianes> en la epoca de latinlocos
<PabloRubianes> lo vimos
 * SergioMeneses recuerda q tiene q leer networking :S
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no lo recuerdo jejeje
<PabloRubianes> protocolo pa aqui protocolo pa alla... (RESUMEN)
<PabloRubianes> "P
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, entre semana podes cuadrar una reunión?
<SergioMeneses> porq los fines de semana como q no cuadran :s
<PabloRubianes> si es de noche si
<PabloRubianes> supongo que el martes pueso
<SergioMeneses> como a q horas?
<PabloRubianes> puedo
<PabloRubianes> despues de las 9 de uruguay
<PabloRubianes> en realidad como a esta hora
<PabloRubianes> serian 23 UTC
<PabloRubianes> que hora es en colombia?
<SergioMeneses> deje miro
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> las 23 utc son aqui las 4pm
<SergioMeneses> si creo q si puedo :D
<SergioMeneses> es mas si fijo :D
<SergioMeneses> saco el tiempo
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, sirve esa hora?
<SergioMeneses> a mi si...
<PabloRubianes> y a vos m4v?
<PabloRubianes> effie-jayx, andas por ahi?
<m4v> sorry, estoy lidiando con un problema relacionado con #ubuntu-es-*
<m4v> brb
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, a la mayoria de paises sirve
<PabloRubianes> dale
<PabloRubianes> bueno hacemos una reunion el martes
<SergioMeneses> en -ve seria las 18:30
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?day=29&month=1&year=2011&hour=23&min=0&sec=0&p1=0
<m4v> armo un calendar tipo lo que usan en #ubuntu-meeting?
<PabloRubianes> si hay que hacer eso pero para que todos los locos lo usen
<PabloRubianes> asi cuando llega alguien nuevo se entera de todo y no que hay que mantener 10 calendars no?
<SergioMeneses> no se....
<m4v> bueno ahí lo creé
<m4v> http://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=hedkdioj9fsaahjk0httrf0444%40group.calendar.google.com
<SergioMeneses> m4v, oks :D
 * m4v se fija como darle edit rights a ustedes
<SergioMeneses> m4v, oks
<SergioMeneses> buen trabajo hermano :D
<m4v> SergioMeneses, PabloRubianes: bueno, ya deberían poder editar el calendaria
<m4v> tienen que agregarlo a su google calendar y editarlo desde ahí
<m4v> en el link que les pasé cliquean en el ícono de google ahí abajo a la derecha para agregarlo
<SergioMeneses> m4v, ya lo agregue :D
<m4v> probá en agregar la proxima reunión
<PabloRubianes> voy
<m4v> link del calendario -> http://ur1.ca/31wtj
<m4v> no tengo op aquí para ponerlo en el topic
<SergioMeneses> m4v, PabloRubianes esta crado
<SergioMeneses> lo ven?
<SergioMeneses> creado
<PabloRubianes> a ver
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, verifica la fecha
<m4v> sip
<m4v> :)
<m4v> 1 de feb
<PabloRubianes> lo pusiste el lunes
<m4v> effie-jayx: agrega en el topic "Calendario: http://ur1.ca/31wtj" please
<PabloRubianes> ya lo cambio
<m4v> PabloRubianes: ? para mí es el martes
<PabloRubianes> era el primero no el 31
<PabloRubianes> ahora donde les sale
<PabloRubianes> ???
<m4v> ahora me sale el miercoles 2
<m4v> ah pará
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, cambialo :D
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<m4v> porque en el link sale en horario UTC, que no es lo mismo :P
<SergioMeneses> cuantos se necesitan para cuadrar una reunion xD
<SergioMeneses> m4v, tenes razon
<PabloRubianes> a ver a mi me sale a las 23:00 del martes
<m4v> ahora si, 1 de feb a las 22
<PabloRubianes> si
<m4v> yo tengo UTC-3 en Argentina
<SergioMeneses> claro el problema es q es utc jejeje
<SergioMeneses> solo eso
<m4v> voy a tener que ir al IRCC para pedirles que nos den control de este canal, al founder no lo conozco y el único op es effie-jayx
<m4v> alguno sabe quien es meisok?
<PabloRubianes> no
<SergioMeneses> no
<m4v> bueno, no importa, mando un msg algún IRCC y ya
<SergioMeneses> :)
<m4v> bueno, me hicieron founder a mi, no es lo que pedí pero igual sirve :P
<m4v> PabloRubianes, SergioMeneses: debería tener op aquí ahora (como cualquier ubuntu/member)
* m4v changed the topic of #ubuntu-es-locos to: Canal para Contactos de Equipos Locales de Comunidades (LoCo Teams) de habla hispana | Calendario: http://ur1.ca/31wtj
<m4v> effie-jayx: listo, no te necesitamos :PPPP
<SergioMeneses> m4v, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> naaa effie-jayx es todo bien :D
<m4v> escribí mal mi útlimo mensaje s/debería/deberian/
<m4v> osea que ustedes tiene op también, para que quede claro
<SergioMeneses> m4v, oks gracias :D
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-01-30
<PabloRubianes> bueno estoy por mandar el mail del martes
<PabloRubianes> lo bueno del calendario es que evolution te da las alarmas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si :D
<SergioMeneses> dale...
<PabloRubianes> enviado
<PabloRubianes> \0/
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes,  ok
<PabloRubianes> me voy unos minutos y vuelvo
<SergioMeneses> ok
